# "Saw" video game



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15799


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

This has potential but I have a feeling it will be a button masher half the time and hack and slash the other half. If they get it right it could be good. Getting out of traps could be really cool, using clues such as mirrors and stuff could make it good. I'll torrent it for PC and if it's good I'll buy it for PS3.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

There already was a first look at this game haha bloody disgusting lied! 

Glad to see it is finally coming out. I hope it is good. I like the first two Saws and the fourth one was ok. Interesting series should have an interesting game.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hmmm looks cool


----------

